# Netflix is testing a private mode that keeps your watching habits under wraps



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix is testing a private mode that keeps your watching habits under wraps*

(Engadget.com) - If you've ever wanted to keep those embarrassing Netflix choices from family members or your social-networking pals, you might soon be in luck. According to the folks over at Gigaom, the streaming subscription service is currently testing a "Privacy Mode." This means that viewed titles won't appear in that Recently Viewed section on the main screen and they also won't factor into future recommendations....

Full Story Here


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

This seems like a precursor to them going after adult titles.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Joe Tylman said:


> This seems like a precursor to them going after adult titles.


Or a Geritol channel.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Joe Tylman said:


> This seems like a precursor to them going after adult titles.


They do have a number of "soft" X titles already.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Either way, it's a good idea to protect the _framily_ from seeing your weird
choices, but a warrant signed by a judge will still get law enforcement or
your spouse's rabid jackal of an attorney all up in your viewing business.


----------

